# Remembering Narayanjot Kaur (spnadmin)



## Ishna (Mar 28, 2016)

One 28th March, 2014, our dear beloved spnadmin ji (Narayanjot Kaur) passed away, after a true warrior's battle with cancer.

Whilst we take a moment in our day to remember her, also see if you can spare a moment to read this article about Talking With Someone Who Has Cancer.  We at SPN know she would be honoured to serve fellow cancer-sufferers in this way.


----------



## manbir (Apr 3, 2016)

Admin Kaur said:


> One 28th March, 2014, our dear beloved spnadmin ji (Narayanjot Kaur) passed away, after a true warrior's battle with cancer.
> 
> Whilst we take a moment in our day to remember her, also see if you can spare a moment to read this article about Talking With Someone Who Has Cancer.  We at SPN know she would be honoured to serve fellow cancer-sufferers in this way.


Yes, Cancer patients are like warriors. They have to fight a big battle facing all odds. I know it first hand, as I have one in my family, my wife, Gurpreet Kaur who dedicated herself to doing Raag based Gurbani Sangeet. She has sung Gurbani in practically all the Raags mentioned in Sri Guru Granth Sahib ji. For the past one year she is fighting the toughest battle of her life in the form of a Brain Tumour, Glioblastoma Multiformae.
Gurpreet Kaur's Blog
Gurmat Gian Group's Blog


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Apr 4, 2016)

Some  interesting things about NK ji.

She eloped with Jim when they were not quite young. The details are very interesting how that happened.

She never had a driver's licence hence Jim  had to take her everywhere- Chemo and all.She was always in chardi kala even through her not so good times  but she never let them steal her eternal optimism.

She was a tireless worker, got her college's accreditation for the Psychology department approved after working day and night for two years beside looking after us at SPN.

Antonia, una bella italiana, fell in love with Sikhi, learnt Gurmukhi and Sikhi through Missionary College Ludhiana, then became Narayanjot Kaur. It is interesting to notice how each of us find peace in life. NK who had Phd was looking for peace and ended up at the Guru's door which she did not leave till her last breath. She was a better Sikh than many of us here who had the fortune to know her a bit.

The most interesting thing is that I always feel her presence here which puts smile on my face when I open SPN  everyday.


----------

